# Canada -> Pakistan -> back to Canada with a MBBS. Why Hard?



## Supreme.Assault (Jun 23, 2012)

*My Status:*

- Undergraduate, going into second year, but seriously reconsidering whether I should continue studies in Canada
(NOT at all because of my GPA, which is looking quite supreme for now) 


*Questions

*- Could someone explain to me exactly as to what makes it so hard to come back to Canada as a practicing medical doctor, after having applied from Canada to a Pakistani medical school, getting accepted, and then doing 5 years there and receiving an M.B.B.S. 

- I tried to do some searches but I still did not really understand where is the real _challenge_ to this. By the way, if you want to practice in Canada, are your chances of practicing dependent on what specialist or type of doctor you are? That is, would a neurosurgeon have the same chances of practicing in Canada as does a Family Physician?

- Any good *dental *schools in Pakistan and if so, does the same "hard" aspect apply for this as it does for MBBS?


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes you are right, it does depend on what specialty you are doing. For example, in u.s most Pakistani go to internal medicine or pediatrics etc. and compared to US, getting residency is much harder in Canada; because they want their own medical students to become doctors therefore they have very little seats for foreigners. I would say around 5%. However things change all the time so you never know.. I am going to apply to Khyber this year and see what happens


----------

